# Looking for wrinkle resistant blanks



## gabes1021 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gildan Heavy cotton tshirt blanks look great but have to be ironed after every wash.


----------



## GraceUnlimited (Oct 17, 2014)

AIIZ (A2Z) ultra cotton blank shirt. Affordable yet best quality☺


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

50/50's, tri-blends and 100% poly are more tolerant to wrinkling.


----------

